# Anywhere in Fraser Valley to get CuC except J&L?



## tsularesque (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking to buy some clean up crew members for my tank, but was wondering if there's anywhere closer to Abbotsford that might have them. Oceanic Corals is gone, and Your Pet Central only has the one saltwater tank. I called Pet Lovers in Abbotsford, but they wanted me to get a hermit crab the size of my fist.

Just wondering if there's anything in the area that I may not know about, or if heading towards Burnaby/Vancouver is my best option.


----------

